# Tilly's moving house!



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I have been lurking and occasionally popping up since Christmas - it's been all go here! So far this year, we've had a trip in an ambulance and a night in hospital (Henry related - don't worry, he's fine!) a bout of glandular fever (me!) and bought a new house (yay!)

Has anyone moved with a dog before? Do they see it as home straight away or take a little while? I'm hoping that because all our furniture etc. will be there, Tilly will adjust very quickly.

Henry is 3.5 months old now (16 weeks today!) and turning into a rather chunky monkey. Tilly is being as good a big sister as ever 

My sister is getting married next year and has not only asked me to be her maid of honour and Henry to be a page boy (see photo below), but they're having a tipi, festival style wedding in the peak district and want Tilly to be a part of it too - we can't wait!

I've included a couple of pics of Henry with his (my) favourite teddy - someone gave him as a gift because he looks just like Tilly. And he really does! We have called him Rufus (hope you don't mind Fairlie!)


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I love photos 2 and 7! 

Henry looks so excited to be asked to be a page boy


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow what totally gorgeous pics. Henry is a totally scrummy gorgeous boy.... I hope you are absolutely loving mothering him. Treasure him.
I love Tilly making sure she is close to him. And new Rufus, if you can't cuddle Canadian Rufus that must be the next best thing 
Look after yourself, glandular fever has a nasty habit of sneaking back up on you if you over do things and get run down.
Thank you for posting x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I love 4 and 8!!! Tilly looks like the "guardian"!! Sooo cute . . . both of them! We moved to another state with both of our poos and they did just fine! They seemed to settle in really quickly. We were in our house 8 days before our furniture even was delivered so we slept on a mattress set we bought when we got here and they still did just fine. I think you will find as long as Tilly is with her family she will be happy no matter what. I carried all their favorite toys and blankets etc. for sure so they would feel at home where ever they were. OH . . . forgot to mention we had to stay in a MOTEL for 31 days before our house was ready and they did just fine there to. We went for lots of walks and I think that part was worse on me than them being in a rather small room with two dogs! Best of luck and congratulations on your new home!!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you so much for the update, what lovely photo's, Henry looks like a happy boy (of course with his wonderful big sister keeping an eye on him), sorry to hear about the not so much fun stuff you have had to go through, hope that is all behind you now. A house move - how exciting! is it in the same area? Sorry, can't help with regard to moving house with a dog - they seem to settle pretty quickly on hols though so I'm sure it won't take long.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow, thanks Nanci If your two coped fine with that it should be a piece of cake for Tilly - we're only moving 10 miles up the road and definitely no motel stopover!

Hope all your family are well xxx


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Loving the last 3 pictures but especially the one with him in the yellow sweater holding Rufus.

We moved into a new house when we had Skipper. He had no problems adjusting.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I LOVED all the photos, they left me wanting more!! Henry is just too scrummy! Xxx you sound like your thoroughly enjoying motherhood (& Tilly big sisterhood!)
Your moving????  
OMG!!! I hope you've got some stones for Tilly?? Or just take plenty of old ones with you, sod the furniture.... As long as there are stones she will be fine! Xx
Ps hope your feeling better x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Just looked at them all again, really hard to pick a favourite, although I think I'm with barb on the yellow sweater and peeping eyes whilst chewing on Rufus!!
In pic one - loving the bus onsie... Cath kidston?? X
Ps the wedding sounds ultra cool & trendy!!!
What will page boy Henry be wearing??


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Beautiful pics. Love the one with Henry and the card. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Just looked at them all again, really hard to pick a favourite, although I think I'm with barb on the yellow sweater and peeping eyes whilst chewing on Rufus!!
> In pic one - loving the bus onsie... Cath kidston?? X
> Ps the wedding sounds ultra cool & trendy!!!
> What will page boy Henry be wearing??


Bus onesie was £6 from boots! Bargain! 

Henry has a little grey tweed bow tie as a taster for his page boy outfit - it came in the parcel with his card. I'm hoping his outfit will also include braces! He will be 22 months old when they get married - perfect toddling age! I'm hoping Tilly can wear something pretty in her fur too <3

The new house is brand new, so the garden will be turf and....... No stones!!! I will make sure we get that sorted ASAP and enjoy their absence until then


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Thank you so much for the update, what lovely photo's, Henry looks like a happy boy (of course with his wonderful big sister keeping an eye on him), sorry to hear about the not so much fun stuff you have had to go through, hope that is all behind you now. A house move - how exciting! is it in the same area? Sorry, can't help with regard to moving house with a dog - they seem to settle pretty quickly on hols though so I'm sure it won't take long.


We're moving to newbold verdon, Dawn - not sure if you've come across it? It's next to market bosworth. It's north and west of where we live now, but still 15 miles from you, I just checked  xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> Bus onesie was £6 from boots! Bargain!
> 
> Henry has a little grey tweed bow tie as a taster for his page boy outfit - it came in the parcel with his card. I'm hoping his outfit will also include braces! He will be 22 months old when they get married - perfect toddling age! I'm hoping Tilly can wear something pretty in her fur too <3
> 
> The new house is brand new, so the garden will be turf and....... No stones!!! I will make sure we get that sorted ASAP and enjoy their absence until then


He will be too cute!! - I like this idea of a bow tie and braces ...
Billy was a page boy at just over 2 - chaos!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Only possible thing better than puppy dog pics are puppy dog pics with adorable babies in them, especially when they include a cute and brilliantly named stuffed dog too. Thank you and good luck with your move. Tilly will breeze through I'm sure.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Lovely photos of baby Henry and Tilly 

I have moved with dogs. I put all the important to them bits in my car so they could go in the house straight away and made sure they had somewhere out of the way whilst all the actual moving stuff was going on. It was not long at all before they were just as relaxed in the new house


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Fabulous pictures. Good luck with your move.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I have just found this link about moving with dogs 

http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.co.uk/2010/11/dogs-dont-understand-basic-concepts.html


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

2ndhandgal said:


> I have just found this link about moving with dogs
> 
> http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.co.uk/2010/11/dogs-dont-understand-basic-concepts.html


Hilarious!! The cartoons are amazing!!

Luckily, our journey will be around 25 minutes and Tilly HAS seen snow before. She is also nothing like the two dogs in the article although the blogger's portrayal of them is VERY funny!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

The link just came up on my timeline just after I had first replied and I thought you might like it - the whole blog is fantastic - but a huge time drain


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Brilliant blog article, it made me laugh out loud a lot. Particularly loved the vomiting/food magician bit. Dot is a simple dog, Inzi is a helper!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Brilliant blog article, it made me laugh out loud a lot. Particularly loved the vomiting/food magician bit. Dot is a simple dog, Inzi is a helper!


And Kiki...?

I loved the bit about making sounds together and when the helper dog had the booties on. Tilly is like that when I put her equafleece on (until she gets outside, then she forgets she's got it on!!)


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki is more of a helper, but less helpless - if you told her off for trying to chew booties off she would go where you couldn't see her and systematically destroy them one by one


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Good luck with the move. We are moving at the end of the month. Wish it was all over and done!

You will have to do Henry's nursery all over again


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Highly entertaining read!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> We're moving to newbold verdon, Dawn - not sure if you've come across it? It's next to market bosworth. It's north and west of where we live now, but still 15 miles from you, I just checked  xx


I would have thought it was further than that, I guess it is because it is a bit cross country to get there. I don't really know it but we have been to market Bosworth quite a bit and drive past there, we like to go to Bosworth water park on nice days, a good place with a dog and child! (although Dudley stays on lead there).


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

LOvely pictures Lottie! Good luck with your move - maybe you could take Tilly over to play in the garden before you move in so it's a familiar place? I'm sure with all her things and her family around her it'll be fine....but no stones....hmmm


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

What lovely, lovely pictures and what a beautiful son you have. So cute. Tilly will take moving in her stride. You need to keep an eye on her until she knows how to get out to go for a pee. But quick as they are it won't take long. It's the distractions you will face that cause most problems. Like the doors being open to the outside and Tilly slipping out unnoticed, that sort of thing. But as for settling in.....she will adapt wonderfully well. Henry, however, might be a tad unsettled for a few days in his new surroundings.


----------

